# TESTED EARLY, BUT IT SHOWED AS BFP



## gemmalouisebrown (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi could n e one help me.
yesterday i was 5dp5dt and stupidly took a test  , and to my amazment there was 2 lines .
could you tell me if any of you have experianced this. i didnt dare test today.   . any comments would be most appreciated. thanks


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Gemma,

it is hard to say at this stage. It could be the trigger shot but considering that you've had 5 day transfer, it could be a genuine BFP. I guess you will have to retest again in few days. Good luck. xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Pee stick police!!!   When is OTD? What test did you use? That is very early isn't it? It could still be trigger jab drugs? 


I had a biochem earlier this year, clinic test negative, Clearblue positive as they are more sensitive, the clinic told me to test early due to some symptoms I had had, regret it so much now as the next few days were hell and clinic concluded chemical. 


It just seems very very early, fingers crossed it is accurate but I think it could be the drugs   
There's a whole thread somewhere about early testers so might be worth a read. Don't want to be negative    but very early but you never know xx


----------



## gemmalouisebrown (Nov 20, 2011)

hiya, thankyou so much for the feed back. As silly as this sounds, but 2 days after 5dt(saturday) i did a test and it was negative, then on the monday i did a test and again, it was negative. from then i said, nope enough, ill test when im supposed to, but temptation got the better of me and i tested again yesterday and thats when it showed positive. But hey time will tell and i will have to stay positive and be patient. i decided not to take a test today, thats it now until the otd 31st october.
Thankyou again for your advice, it makes me feel better here someone elses point of view, other than me myself n i lol.
xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Well that sounds pretty good then to go from negtive to positive, sounding good


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

As Tiny said, that sounds good. This indicates that the trigger shot would have been out of your system. I pray you get your BFP on your OTD. Good luck. xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

On my last 2 txs I tested 5days past 5 day transfer and got positives that were correct so I'd say yours is correct too especially as you've had a negative inbetween. Congratulations!!


----------



## billyjean (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi Gemma


Don't want to dampen things, but I'd be cautious at this stage. I also tested early after a 5dt, and got a negative. I then a few days later got a positive. I then tested another couple of days later, and from then on kept getting a negative.


To this day, I don't understand how I got a positive, as there can't have been any trigger shot in my system, as I had tested negative beforehand.


I had a bhcg, which came back negative. There was not even a reading that pointed to an early or chemical pregnancy. I think the hpt stick I used which was clearblue, reading pregnant 1 - 2 weeks was faulty.


I'm having more treatment in December, and I will not test early this time. It caused me a lot of anguish, not knowing what was going on. If I hadn't tested early, I would not have had that positive result.


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sounds like a bfp to me. I tested the trigger out of my system for all my treatments and my proper BFPs were always 6dp3dt (not my chemical though when I tested positive later but that only lasted a week)

Good luck x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Billyjean - I was like that earlier this year, a false clearblue positive and my clinic told me to test early so was very annoyed. I think clearblues are actually too sensitve. 

Fingers crossed it is a BFP for you it is sounding good. xx


----------



## billyjean (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi tiny


Think you could be right about the clearblue being too sensitive. Because the test I did a few days before it which gave me a negative reading was with another brand hpt. I reckon the clearblue that then later gave me the positive, must have been picking up the trigger shot, as it is so sensitive. That makes sense.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I think they are and last time I tested the Tue and OTD was Fri, from memory so 3 days of hell ending with a trip to our clinic for bloods as I just wanted confirmation.


----------



## gemmalouisebrown (Nov 20, 2011)

thanks so much for the comments   
Im gonna try be strong now and just do my test as the clinic advised, on the 31st oct, 
1 week to go and counting.
This 2 ww has to be the hardest part to this whole cycle.
So glad i found ff to vent and ask questions, iv found it so helpful, so thankyou
xxx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

I did not have trigger shot but tested 5 days after 4 day transfer and got a BFP.....amazingly clear blue always tested me as negative until official test day when i finally got 2 lines then got 2-3 weeks on a digi CB....I always tested on cheaper brands...Good luck xx


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey clarabell1973 ... it was encouraging to see you signarure that your 2nd time using donor embryos worked for you.
We're on our 2nd time using donor embryos (though they are my partners) and really couldn't get our heads round how it could work this time when it didnt work last time, so really hoping and praying we get a BFP next week.  Did you feel anything at all in the 2WW? I keep getting fein AF cramps and think its all over but dont feel anything else and stupidly in my head I keep thinking if I am then surely I should feel something
This 2WW is so hard.  
xxxx


----------



## dreamtobeamom (Oct 11, 2012)

Gemma lou

i tested at 4dp5dt and got a faint but visible bfp and tested again last night line was a little darker! I am on a medicated fet so had no shots etc, just on prog and eastrogeon tabs.  U can test again and see what comes up if its still a bfp then i would say its a genuine one! Good luck and let us know how u get on. My otd is on saturday.

what test bran r u using?? I am using frer gives good readings xx


----------



## gemmalouisebrown (Nov 20, 2011)

hiya dream to be,

im using a brand called clear view, my mum works at the hospital so she was able to get me a few from there, so im guessing if they are from there theyshould be pretty reliable.
I did say i wasnt gonna do another test, so yesterday i didnt touch one lol, then sadly again temptation got the better of me this morning and i tested again, and again it came up with   im still going to be in limbo til my otd 31st oct   and praying im got my special lil treat.
i wish you all the luck in the world for sat  
xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sounding good   
Like the


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

to be honest other than period pains i felt nothing.....but something made me test early......i came up negative and i was gutted so went for a coffee by the sea....went to get my purse out and couldn't believe it when i saw 2 lines......tested about 10 times a day after that haha......and thats when i felt pregnant but i think it was all in my mind.....xxxx


----------



## gemmalouisebrown (Nov 20, 2011)

iv been testing every day since the 25th oct, and its still showing as BFP, its gradually sinking in, that my dream has come true. i cant wait for my first scan. Does anyone know how long after you ring the clinic you get your scan appointment. my fingers are crossed for all u lovely strong ladies still in there 2ww.xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

That's fabulous, congratulations     
Ring tomorrow, ours scans at 7 weeks, hoping a week tomorrow I might be booking that scan too but not feeling hopeful, trying to keep   
Xxxxx enjoy


----------



## gemmalouisebrown (Nov 20, 2011)

im keeping my fingers crossed for you, and wish you all the luck in the world.

so do u think i should contact the clinic or my gp?

xx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi yes sweeti it normally around 3 weeks from test date, you will be about 7-8 weeks, some clinic do scan earlyer but then some time they can only see sac, and yolk, because to early, if around 7/8 weeks your are sure to see your baby hb, good luck darling, xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you. 
You need to contact your clinic and they will book you in,  I will warn you this wait is horrendous and that scan is just the most nerve wracking thing ever   .more waiting I am afraid but positive waiting   
Enjoy xxxxx


----------



## Stacey1987 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi ladies I'm on day 10 pxt I had a five day blastocyst,, iv done a test today which was a bfn but my test date is on Friday I think it's looking negative as any one done this n turned out to be a bfp on dd xxxx


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi I'm probably going to sound really thick lol but when do you count the first day is it the day they transfer the embryo or the age to the embryo?? Mine was a 5 day blast. Xx


----------



## Stacey1987 (Oct 29, 2012)

Iv counted et as day one Hun xxxx


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

You can count either from Egg Collection or Embryo Transfer - both the day of EC or ET would be day 0 and every day after is X days past

When counting past transfer it's 1dp 5dt (one day past 5 day transfer) or 1dp 3dt (one day past 3 day transfer) the after transfer.

Stacey - hopefully it's too early - test again in a couple of days


----------



## gemmalouisebrown (Nov 20, 2011)

i contacted the clinic on my otd 31st oct, with our amazing news of a bfp.
my app is on14th nov, they told me in clinic time i would be 4wks + 4 days preg on 14/11 and in real life time i would be 6wks + 4days preg on 14/11, this has confused me a little bit. can n e say the same or has there clinic told them different. xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi, technically you will be 4weeks 4 days after conception but in the pregnancy world you are 6weeks 4days pregnant as pregnancy is dated from your last period but as yours was ivf they just say add 2 weeks on from the time of egg collection! Soooo at egg collection you were 2 weeks pregnant!! I know it doesn't make sense but that's how pregnancies are dated.....hope you made some sense from that ;-)


----------

